

Review: Early men of science - bootload
http://moreintelligentlife.com/content/ideas/tom-chatfield/philosophical-breakfast-club

======
bootload
_"... Babbage is curmudgeonly and perpetually disappointed; Jones is
increasingly rotund, depressive and sweet-hearted; Whewell, a man of
formidable physicality, is haunted by feelings of social inferiority; uxorious
Herschel is prematurely aged by the rigours of star-gazing. ..."_

Interesting character observations. The story the book is referring to is
important as it's these four who nut out th e fundamentals of science as we
now know it. You can read the (legal) excerpt (21) here ~
[http://www.scribd.com/doc/46764160/The-Philosophical-
Breakfa...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/46764160/The-Philosophical-Breakfast-
Club-by-Laura-J-Snyder-Excerpt)

